# DR as a result of hyperventilation?



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

A couple days ago my pysch was trying to figure out why my DR is present 24/7. So I told her my breathing has been messed up and that I was hyperventilating for the last 4 months even before the DR started, and that even now I have alot of physical symptoms of hyperventilation 24/7 also. She then was shocked and said it's definitely possible that it could be causing this and that if it is, the DR should subside after my breathing returns to normal. Anyone else know about it being a possible cause?

-Sean


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

In my pre DP/DR days,'windedness' would leave me feeling very 'out of it' (my favorite description of it before I ever heard of 'depersonalization' or 'derealization').

Being out of breath would leave me feeling that way for short spells.

But I would always renormalize as the oxygen levels in my blood returned to normal.

e


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

My therapist has been saying the same thing. She basically says that my DP/DR is a result of hyperventilation. This makes no sense to me. It explains my heightened sense of DP/DR during panic attacks but not when I'm calm.


----------



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah. She was showing me breathing techniques and I've been doing them. I noticed a mild improvement in my DR but nothing too big. It may be a partial cause but I don't know about a 100%.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

i was hyperventalating when i had my first panic attack and then i had dr


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

Yep, I went to a VERY expensive New York psychiatrist a long time ago who had this theory...he had me doing all kinds of crap, lol....breathing exercises, meditation tapes, etc. We got me to be able to calm down at will (temporarily) and to reduce my number of massive anxiety attacks for awhile..but nothing else.

It was a total waste of money and had NOTHING to do with the intense inner experience of self-annihilation fears that sourced dp. The experience we endure, the obsessing, self-monitoring, dealing with overwhelming existential thoughts, etc. is not from hyperventialition, guys. Just ask yourself whether the symptoms you feel are all-encompassing and thought-altering. How complicated the symptoms are...how the sense of self is precarious, the identity, etc...nothing that complicated is going to be the result of some breathing discrepancy.

No quick solutions.
No easy answers.

Not for something as intricate as these states.

Peace,
and happy breathing,
J


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

How did you beat DP Janine and how long did you have it for ? If you dont mind me asking ?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Chronic Hyperventilation, Rula where are you ?

I truely belive it could either cause DPDR or make it worse.
In fact it is *for me*, for sure.
'Caus when I do intense exercisse my DR is ALWAYS roof top.


----------



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah. I really think it could be causing mine. I have all the acute symptoms of hyperventilation 24/7. Check this page out...

http://www.healingpeople.com/ht/index.p ... Itemid=136


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

yeah, and it's always worse with high humidity outside...
Or in a place where the air is crappy...

I need to stop smoking :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

hey inflammed i thought you were cured


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

lol....cured ?
Better yes, alot, but cured no !
Like I said before, I have DP/DR starting at 15h00 not before this (rarely)
And it's getting better, I found MY cure, but I'm still fighting my way through it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

oh i see


----------

